# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  1o Atlas Challenge  2011 Aποτελέσματα & Απονομές

## Polyneikos

*1ο Αtlas Challenge by 


3-12-2011


**

Γυμναστηριο Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου
*Θα ήθελα να κανω μια αναφορα σε όσους συντέλεσαν σε αυτη την πολύ όμορφη και δυναμική βραδυά.

Κατ΄αρχην να ευχαριστήσουμε τον *Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο* που μας φιλοξένησε στο γυμναστηριο-θρύλος,φιλικός  και δοτικός όπως πάντα  ,εκανε τα παντα για να υποδεχθεί θερμά όλους τους επισκέπτες,συμμετέχοντες και μη.Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι ο Σπύρος ειναι αγαπητός σε όλους .. :03. Thumb up: 

Ιδιαιτερη αναφορα θα πρεπει να κανουμε και σε όλη την ομάδα του Σπύρου (Βασω και Λενα - αψογες οικοδέσποινες αλλα και τα υπόλοιπα παιδια).Για αλλη μια φορα μας εχουν σκλαβώσει,με όσα εχουν κανει. :08. Toast: 

Στην κριτική επιτροπή,ο *Σπύρος Μπουρναζος*,ο *Γιάννης Διακογιάννης* και ο* Χρηστος Γκολιάς* συντέλεσαν στο να είναι δίκαιη η συμμετοχή για όλους,χωρίς να είναι απόλυτα αυστηροί ,όπου το επέτρεπε η περίσταση,δινωντας ιδιαιτερη έμφαση στην συμμετοχή και όχι απαραίτητα στην θέσπιση και τήρηση αυστηρων κανονισμών,έτσι ώστε το event να έχει ενα γιορτινο κλίμα ευγενούς αμιλλας αλλά παράλληλα και καποιους κοινούς κανόνες.

Στους πολλους επισκέπτες οι οποίοι τίμησαν το event,δινωντας ενθάρρυνση και παλμό στους συμμετεχοντες στην δυσκολη τους προσπάθεια.

Στους παλαιούς αλλα και νεους αθλητες οι οποίοι παρευρέθησαν και μας τιμησαν με την παρουσία τους.
Με ολους  είχαμε επαφη την διαρκεια του αγωνα,με αλλους μεγαλύτερη ή μικρότερη,όσο το επέτρεπε η ροή του αγώνα.
Ιδιαιτερη αναφορα θα ήθελα να κανω στον Γιαννη Κούκο,τον Κωστα Μπουρνάζο,τον Γιάννη Τσούνο ,τον Γρηγορη Καραγιάννη,Ακη Βουλγαρέλη,Σωτηρη Σταυριανακη,Γιωργο Τουλιάτο,Γιάννη Πολιουδάκη ,πιθανόν να ξεχνάω καποιον.

Σε πολλους συμμετέχοντες οι οποιοι εκ των προτερων ίσως ήξεραν ότι δεν θα είναι πρωταγωνιστές με τις επιδοσεις τους αλλα ήθελαν να παρουν την χαρα της συμμετοχής αλλά και τεστάρουν τις δυναμεις τους σε μια τετοια πρόκληση!
Και φυσικα σε αθλητες σαφώς πιο προχωρημένους,προερχόμενοι και από άλλους χωρους,όπως το powerlifting,αρση βαρων αλλα και το σκληροπυρηνικό bbing,οι οποίοι ανεβασαν το level του αγωνα.

Και βεβαιώς στα μελη του φόρουμ που συμμετείχαν,οι οποιοι απέδειξαν ότι το επίπεδο των μελών του forum είναι υψηλό και ανταγωνιστικο.Θα κανω ξεχωριστο ποστ με τους συμμετέχοντες-μελη .
Μπραβο παιδιά! :03. Clap:  


*Θα αναρτηθουν σύντομα τα πληρη αποτελεσματα,με τις επιδόσεις  ΟΛΩΝ των συμμετεχόντων.

--------------------------


Σύνολο συμμετεχόντων αθλητών: 31
*
*Οι νικητές του 1ου Atlas Challenge :

1) Εφηβοι
Πιέσεις Παγκου Mεγιστες Επαναλήψεις (60 κ.)

Νικητης: Χρυσόστομος Φωτιάδης 34 επαναλήψεις

2) Κατηγορία -85κ. σωματικο βαρος
Πιέσεις Παγκου Mεγιστες Επαναλήψεις (80 κ.)

Νικητης: Ιan Steintherson 28 επαναλήψεις

3) Κατηγορία -85κ. σωματικο βαρος
Squat Mεγιστες Επαναλήψεις (85κ.)

Νικητης: John Mergy 40  επαναλήψεις

4)Overall Κατηγορίας -85κ. σωματικο βαρος 
(Για όσους συμμετείχαν και στις 2 κινησεις,Πιεσεις Παγκου & Squat Μεγ. Επ.)

Νικητης: Δημήτρης Σταματόπουλος 27 επ BP + 34 επ SQ = 61 επαναλήψεις

5)Κατηγορία +85κ. σωματικο βαρος
Πιέσεις Παγκου Mεγιστες Επαναλήψεις (90 κ.)

Νικητης: Γιάννης Βελούδος 34 επαναλήψεις
**
6) Κατηγορία +85κ. σωματικο βαρος
Squat Mεγιστες Επαναλήψεις (95κ.)

Νικητης: Δημήτρης Αθανασόπουλος 41 επαναλήψεις

7) Overall Κατηγορίας +85κ. σωματικο βαρος
 (Για όσους συμμετείχαν και στις 2 κινησεις,Πιεσεις Παγκου & Squat Μεγ. Επ.)

Νικητης: Γιάννης Βελούδος  34 επ BP + 30 επ SQ = 64 επαναλήψεις

8 ) Οpen Kατηγορία Πιεσεις Παγκου
Mεγιστα κιλά για 1 επανάληψη

Εδω ειχαμε 2 αθλητες που πιεσαν επιτυχημενα 170 κιλα.
Τον Μπέκα (μου διαφευγει αυτη την στιγμη το μικρό του όνομα) και τον Κωστα Αγγελόπουλο.
Λόγω μικρότερου σωματικου βάρους σύμφωνα  την ζύγιση,νικητης ανακυρήχθηκε ο Μπέκας

9) Οpen Κατηγορία Squat
Mεγιστα κιλά για 1 επανάληψη

John Mergy,επιτυχημένη κίνηση στα 250 κιλά



**




*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Εφηβων
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bench Press
Squat
Overall*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία +85κ σ.β.

**Bench Press
Squat
*

*Overall
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Open Bench Press*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Open Squat Aποτελέσματα
*

----------


## Muscleboss

Φωτογραφίες από απονομές  :03. Thumb up: 

*1) Εφηβοι

**Πιέσεις Παγκου Mεγιστες Επαναλήψεις
*
*Νικητης: Χρυσόστομος Φωτιάδης 

*
* 
2) Κατηγορία -85κ. σωματικο βαρος

Πιέσεις Παγκου Mεγιστες Επαναλήψεις 

Νικητης: Ιan Steintherson

**
**

3) Κατηγορία -85κ. σωματικο βαρος

Squat Mεγιστες Επαναλήψεις

Νικητης: John Mergy

**
**

4)Overall Κατηγορίας -85κ. σωματικο βαρος

Νικητης: Δημήτρης Σταματόπουλος

*
* 
5)Κατηγορία +85κ. σωματικο βαρος
Πιέσεις Παγκου Mεγιστες Επαναλήψεις

Νικητης: Γιάννης Βελούδος
*


*
6) Κατηγορία +85κ. σωματικο βαρος
Squat Mεγιστες Επαναλήψεις

Νικητης: Δημήτρης Αθανασόπουλος

**
**

7) Overall Κατηγορίας +85κ. σωματικο βαρος

Νικητης: Γιάννης Βελούδος

*

----------


## Muscleboss

*8 ) Οpen Kατηγορία Πιεσεις Παγκου
Mεγιστα κιλά για 1 επανάληψη

Δημήτρης Μπέκας

**
** 

Κωστας Αγγελόπουλος


**

*
* 
9) Οpen Κατηγορία Squat
Mεγιστα κιλά για 1 επανάληψη

John Mergy*



*Βασίλης Φυσατίδης*

----------


## Muscleboss

Και φυσικά *Βάσια Δημητράκη*

----------

